# Meteoalerta.com Trovoada Sesimbra 16\02\2011



## ajrebelo (16 Fev 2011 às 14:24)

Boas

Ontem por volta das 4h30m começou um festival eléctrico a entrar no estuário do Tejo, foi possível fazer umas fotografias que passo a mostrar.






















A trovoada era forte mas poucos eram os raios que atingiam terra, mas que ficava de dia ficava 

Abraços


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Fev 2011 às 14:26)

Á grande Rebelo... Como sempre, grandes fotos... Gosto muito da primeira, ai está um raio elegante como que diz... este é para ti 

Como sempre do melhor


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2011 às 14:47)

Boas fotos! e *grande* definição de imagem! 

Parabéns pela 550D! Um verdadeiro luxo! 

Agora venham de lá muitas trovoadas para fazeres os gosto ao "gatilho" 

Abraço!


----------



## ACalado (16 Fev 2011 às 15:01)

Grande Fotos como já é habitual parabéns


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2011 às 15:29)

Muito boas as fotos amigo Rebelo  foi mesmo pena a falta de raios visíveis em quase uma hora a ver trovoadas aqui perto só vi 2 raios e os dois entre nuvens de resto era só grandes flashes


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (16 Fev 2011 às 19:46)

Grandes fotos Rebelo, sempre a surpreender. Mas dá para ver que também não são tiradas com uma maquina qualquer!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Fev 2011 às 19:57)

Céu luminoso devido ao aparato eléctrico, belo raio, boas fotos.


----------



## ct5iul (17 Fev 2011 às 09:12)

Belas fotos parabens


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Fev 2011 às 12:18)

Boas

Aqui fica uma animação e mais uma fotografia 











Abraços


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2011 às 14:11)

Mais um bom registo MeteoAlerta, continuem


----------

